# BSOD: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with a 0x100000d1 stop code



## ford66 (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is the event log of the error:



Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Save Dump
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1001
Date: 8/16/2006
Time: 9:54:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	LLEEXP
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x100000d1 (0x00000000, 0x000000ff, 0x00000000, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini081606-01.dmp.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

I ran windbg on the mindump file, and here is the output:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000ff, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 00000000, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: 00000000 

CURRENT_IRQL: ff

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000 ?? ???

PROCESS_NAME: Idle

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xD1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 804df048 to 00000000

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
00000000 ?? ???

STACK_TEXT: 
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
80550148 804df048 0000001f 000000ff 8055015c 0x0
80550148 804dbb39 0000001f 000000ff 8055015c nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xd5
805501d4 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!RtlpCaptureContext+0x80


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+d5
804df048 ?? ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1

SYMBOL_NAME: nt!KiFastCallEntry+d5

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME: ntoskrnl.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 42250ff9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_nt!KiFastCallEntry+d5

BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_nt!KiFastCallEntry+d5

Followup: MachineOwner

Usually there is some other driver causing this error from what I've read in this and other forums, so can anyone tell what gives in this instance?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I ran into that with a win2000 machine,,ended up being ram. That was
my cure. Not sure about yours.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ford66,

Could you please post back with your system specs using the guidelines in my signature, and specifically detail the brand of RAM you have, and whether you have more than one stick, and if so, are they the same brand or not?

Also it would be helpful to know how old your system is too.

Thanks.


----------



## ford66 (Jun 2, 2006)

Motherboard- 

brand:dell 
model: D600
socket type: not listed

CPU

brand:Intel
model: M 725
socket type: not listed in everest
speed/frequency (GHz): 1600 Mhz

RAM – (2 dimms, both same brand)
brand: infineon
type (SD/DDR/DDR2/etc.): DDR
speed/frequency (MHz): PC2700 166 MHz
size (Mb/Gb): 512MB

Video Card(s) – 
brand: ATI
model: Radeon 9000
type (PCI/AGP/PCI-Express): AGP
size (Mb/Gb): 32MB
SLI/Crossfire: not listed

Hard Drive(s) – 
brand: Hitachi
type (IDE/SATA/etc.): Ultra ATA
size (Gb): 30GB

Power Supply – (let me know if you need this, I have to open up the latptop to see the markings on the power supply)

This system was purchased in November 2004


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ford66,

Thanks for the system info.

I suggest you go here; download the Microsoft™ RAM Memory Tester; run it on your machine; then, report back here with the results.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

You need to rule out a damaged pagefile:

1. Right-click My Computer
2. and then click Properties. 
3. Click the Advanced tab. 
4. Under Performance, click Settings. 
5. Click the Advanced tab. 
6. Under Virtual Memory, click Change. 
7. Click No paging file. Click OK, click OK, and then click OK. 
8. Restart your computer. 
9. Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Properties. 
10. Click the Advanced tab. 
11. Under Performance, click Settings. 
12. Click the Advanced tab. 
13. Under Virtual Memory, click Change. 
14. Click System managed sized. Click OK, click OK, and then click OK. 
15. Restart your computer.


----------



## ford66 (Jun 2, 2006)

Previous to posting here, I ran the dell tests from their management partition. All the test for RAM came up fine.

I just ran the windows memory diagnostic, it passed the default tests (1-6), and then I initiated the extended tests. It made it to test 7 (of 11), (MATS+), and it appeared that the system froze completely half way though the test. I've been monitoring the screen for the last 10 minutes, and it now seems the system isn't completely frozen, it's just that the test has slowed to a crawl. Every 30 seconds to a minute, the progress indicator for the test advances about one incrementation. Also, my suspicion is maybe the battery, or just PSU issues in general, might be playing a role. The computer seemed to be frozen in mid test, i unplugged the laptop and moved it to the location I'm at now, so I could give details about what test it froze on. Once I plugged back in the AC adapter in the new location, the tests started to advance again, albeit ever so slowly.

(update, it just finished test 7, and test 8&9 are running at normal speed)

Additional Details not described previously:

1) Upon boot up, the desktop will halt loading until I press the spacebar. (strangely, not another key)

2) Once the desktop loads, there is about a 3-5 minute wait until windows recognizes all of it's devices. Meaning, that I will try to summon the network connections control panel, or the system properties control panel, and neither will appear for a few minutes, and then both will load at the same time. Also, windows doesn't detect it's NICs, and thus there is no connectivity, or even icons in the system tray. Then all at once the sys tray icons appear, the previously executed control panels appear, and all Internet applications loaded at startup start to work normally (AV resident scanner, messaging programs)

3) at irregular intervals, the systray icon for the Ethernet nic will report "network cable disconnected", then a moment later it will then report "network connection established". Sometimes there is a system freeze right after that phenomenon, but not consistently.

Previously I assumed all these observations were related to a "bad" driver that caused the BSODs, but now I'm not so sure.

Also, I followed the directions to create a new pagefile, and the above observations were still experienced.


----------



## ford66 (Jun 2, 2006)

Additonal details about the windows memory diagnostic test:

Test 11, Stride6, is running as slowly as Test 7. I left out the last post that next to the test name for test 7, in parenthensis, it listed (cache disabled). The cache was also disabled for test 11. I'm not sure if it is a normal thing for those tests to have the "cache disabled"


----------



## ford66 (Jun 2, 2006)

More details:

I didn't post this event log error previously:

Event Type: Warning
Event Source: EventSystem
Event Category: (52)
Event ID: 4356
Date: 8/25/2006
Time: 9:53:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer: LLEEXP
Description:
The COM+ Event System failed to create an instance of the subscriber partition:{41E90F3E-56C1-4633-81C3-6E8BAC8BDD70}!new:{6295DF2D-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}. CoGetObject returned HRESULT 8000401A. 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


This occurs right before the system freezes. (When I write "system freeze", I mean that the mouse, keybord, and screen don't respond. The hard drive "read" light on the laptop doens't flash, and when I unplug the AC adapter, the light showing that I'm using the battery doesn't light up)


----------



## ford66 (Jun 2, 2006)

Am I at a dead end?


----------



## ssepan (Mar 24, 2007)

had same err this week. pardon my typing, am on pda now.
pc is new dell xps 410 w/ vista, 2gb ram. very slow. sometimes locks up w/ no cpu or disk activity, then come back minutes later like nothing happened. when more than 500mb in use, happens every few minutes. google suggests maybe mem. i swap 2 mem modules in their slots, reboot. difference like night vs day. d/l ms win mem diag and run. all basic tests pass, but mats+ crawls -- only at specific range -- in upper 2gb. that's gotta be a bad module!


----------

